# Newest Nigerian Dwarf Doe - what do you think?



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

So I got this girl - registered, exposed (looks bred but awaiting results of test) I got a really good deal thanks to a friend who called me about a guy laving to Alaska in a week needing to get rid of his herd. ANYWAY - she was supposed to get first pick of the 4 girls - but as soon as I seen this girl I pretty much spazed out asked if I could have her.. lol.. she said "hey I get first pick" I told her she already had one like her and I begged, she later said she was worried I was going to throw down for this girl.. LOL - anyway - I think she is just gorgeous! I do think she could use tighter toes, longer rump, more angulation?? but im a newbie and maybe Im wrong - what is everyone's thoughts on her - oh and she is my first goat with waddles, starting to grow on me.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow! Those blue eyes really pop. I can see why you just had to have her. She's really beautiful. Even her wattles are cute! She looks great to me but I'm no conformation buff.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow! She is one great looking doe! Beautiful choice  Great job by the way of your own judgement of her! And since you seem to want her critiqued by others, heres my input.

Pros:
Length of Body
Depth
Great Topline
Level rump
Great Brisket
Good Pasterns
Tight Shoulders
Very Wide Bodied
Long neck
Rump length is decent
Neck blends nicely with withers

Cons:
Legs are a bit posty
Elbows are quite loose
Could use sharper withers


I have trouble faulting this girl...hey wanna let her come stay at my farm?


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

She is beautiful ! Congrats to you


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaneel said:


> Wow! She is one great looking doe! Beautiful choice  Great job by the way of your own judgement of her! And since you seem to want her critiqued by others, heres my input.
> 
> Pros:
> Length of Body
> ...


I was noticing the posty while having my niece hold her for pics - kept saying "geez" sure you have her standing right - anything you can do with those back legs, she kinda looks posty hah. Elbows didn't notice, will go back and look at that as I have a couple other goats i THINK have loose elbows and need to see if it looks the same.... The withers I noticed - those I wondered if would correct after kidding at all - wondering if her body will change much with kidding and if anything im seeing is due to this - thank you so much for your impute -


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaneel said:


> I have trouble faulting this girl...hey wanna let her come stay at my farm?


haha! I think My friend, who is a big breeder for this area has first dibs LOL since I was going to "throw down" for her. 

Kind of have a dilema - I have a good buck who isn't proven yet (his daughters will be bred this fall... well as soon as they come into heat) BUT I expect great udders and milk from him - body wise his girls look nice and wide, but im lacking brisket - so I dont want him to take away from her brisket - he has good angulation, elbows, I bought a buckling but he wont be ready for a few months haha - need to breed her to someone who will complement her because she if fabulous haha -


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a beautiful Doe


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

You actually might be able to get away with breeding her to the buck with little brisket. From the amount of it she has, it's a gamble, but likely her kids will have at least a bit of brisket. As for her body changing with freshenings, I can say that the only things I've seen change on a doe's body is depth and maybe width. The withers I don't think will be corrected at all unfortunately :/ However, her withers aren't _bad_, they are decent(you can still tell they are there lol!), so I wouldn't worry too much about it  Nothing will help with angularity to be honest.  I think legs actually get more posty in fact with age and pregnancy, there are a lot of really angular bucks out there though, so her babies should have no problem in that area  If you plan on showing her, what you can try is stretching her rear legs back a bit more, not noticeably but to where she might show a bit more curvature in her legs. Hope this helps!


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you! I am so new at this and have jumped in so hard lol - went from 4 goats (1 3rd gen mini, 2 nigerians and a fainting wether) to like 15 goats since Nov. Now I have shown, started on DHIA, started a website, attended 2 LA's, assisted births, and more lol - SO i spaze out premature all the time and keep thinking of future freshenings/breedings when she hasn't even kidded from this POSSIBLE breeding - but by the look of her udder she is definitely pregnant - I obsess way too easy - but when I took her picture and got to actually look her over - I was like "wow" now what and how can we fix THIS.. I need to really learn to calm down..thanks for the show tip! thats the 2nd one Ive learned this year - guess you can stroke between her forelegs and that will tighten everything up there up as well. I dont know if I am ready to get that technical yet but I will give it a whirl!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm very new to this conformation thing, but I think she's overall very good and would be happy to "throw down" for her myself. If her elbows are a little loose (I didn't notice), and her legs a little posty, I'm sure breeding to a buck with nice legs and elbows (and withers) will help that for her kids. Perfection is hard to find, but she has so much going for her. And wattles are growing on you, now? I didn't know they were "contagious"! Ha, ha, ha.  Beautiful doe.


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

She has pretty loose shoulders as I have been learning what good and bad withers/shoulders are to look like - but she is also a little over conditioned and that doesn't help -
and Wattles I used to not really like - but I am starting to like them =) Definitely will be able to use a buck that has those strengths - I do tent to try and focus on too many things at once. Thank you everyone for your input! so helpful



Goat_in_Himmel said:


> I'm very new to this conformation thing, but I think she's overall very good and would be happy to "throw down" for her myself. If her elbows are a little loose (I didn't notice), and her legs a little posty, I'm sure breeding to a buck with nice legs and elbows (and withers) will help that for her kids. Perfection is hard to find, but she has so much going for her. And wattles are growing on you, now? I didn't know they were "contagious"! Ha, ha, ha.  Beautiful doe.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Do you know the buck she was exposed to? This will help you to assess whether her kids will turn out great, and will allow you to register them


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaneel said:


> Do you know the buck she was exposed to? This will help you to assess whether her kids will turn out great, and will allow you to register them


Yep I do and kids will be registered.... he has good angulation...I got pictures sent to me but not clipped so hard to evaluate elbows and shoulder...but I do see shoulders even with the fur


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Well that's good! I'm sure the kids will turn out great! Very unlike the scruffy scragly kids I'm expecting out of my little rescued Boer mix doe  She's bred to this teeny tiny little Lamancha buck...and both of them have like, no muscle mass lol. They aren't underweight, just little


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

*This doe finally kidded - updated udder picture*

Alright - so - I was so worried she had NO medial because of how her Pre kidding udder appeared. Well here are some udder pictures of her - she kidded with a single doeling:kidred: on aug 2nd - this is of her 2 days fresh - it is getting better day by day, but she is still not producing much, hoping that will increase soon. I would like some better side attachment, and better placed teats - but not a bad FF udder. I will post updated pictures of her Udder at about the 2wk mark =) Like I said her medial is even more defined now :stars:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

nice girl. the second photo she appears to have nice rear height. She does have a decent MSL. Yes teat placement may be a little wide but the diameter doesn't look bad this early in and being a (FF right?).


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> nice girl. the second photo she appears to have nice rear height. She does have a decent MSL. Yes teat placement may be a little wide but the diameter doesn't look bad this early in and being a (FF right?).


Yes she is a FF.... she is coming along in her teat length and diameter... she is 2wks fresh and only producing a pound a day..milking twice a day...and for me that's pretty lame...her grand dam produces really well and her breedings she should produce awesome...but im thinking she may be one of those slow maturing lines.... not thrilled about that but still I really like her and am contimplating keeping her doeling...already trying to decide between some of the bucks I have who I will use to hopefully help in the milking area


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow nice! I agree fully with your assessment of her udder, it should get generally better with time, but overall _very_ nice FF udder 

PS: Pics, pics, pics of the baby!


----------

